
“Big cities cannot change their mobility patterns over night” - philshem
https://twitter.com/fietsprofessor/status/1302942173164376064
======
matchbok
Can you imagine doing this in the US? Some rich NIMBY homeowners would file
endless lawsuits and it would take 5 years.

~~~
philshem
Even in Europe we find this a great surprise.

